# Flex Coat cure time???



## Fishtrap2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Was hoping someone could answer a quick question about Flex Coat cure time on a somewhat minimal application/not an entire rod (BTW...this is traditional Flex Coat and not the Lite stuff).

I am putting fish markers on several rods (15", 20", & 28") and then putting on a thin coat of Flex Coat to keep them from rubbing off (basically, the marks will be made with a silver Sharpie and then coated over with the Flex Coat).

How long should I dry them on my dryer until they can stand vertically without worrying about the Flex Coat sagging? 

How long until these rods can be used?

Thanks!


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Give it four hours then turn it off.


----------



## Fishtrap2 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Drying time*

Thanks Swampland!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Swampland said:


> Give it four hours then turn it off.


Yep....x2....just be careful when mixing very small batches of any 2-part finish. It's pretty easy to get the 50/50 ratio off a little when doing so and it could lead to a finish that just won't cure. My absolute minimum mix ratio is 2cc each of both parts, even if I'm only doing a single guide repair. I know how to measure and mix finishes as well as proper wrap preparation prior to finish. (burnishing, packing, rolling, cp etc) But I've had small batches give me trouble in the past. Never had any troubles since raising my minimum batch size. As far as TOTAL cure time goes, it can vary quite a bit with humidity and temperature levels. 4hrs motor time should be set well enough to stand it in a corner but I'd give 48 hrs before actually fishing with it.....But that's just me, lol Maybe others have had similar experiences.


----------



## Fishtrap2 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Flex Coat*

Thanks pg542,

Gotcha on the mixing ratio. I go with a minimum of 2.5ml of each part in Flex Coat graduated cups to ensure a good mix. Been there done that on the sticky finish.

Would like to get into rod building but not sure if I "need another hobby" (according to the wife anyway). Do they still offer the rod building clinics where you actually build a rod that ends up being yours to keep?

Is there a cost benefit in building your own rods (comparing it to the higher end stuff of course)?

thanks again!

LS


----------

